

Alaska Bill Would Criminalize TSA Screening Procedures - pwg
http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews/constitution/10896-alaska-bill-would-criminalize-tsa-screening-procedures

======
mdaniel

      "Can you imagine George Washington or Thomas Jefferson
      going to the airport and saying, `Go ahead and stick
      your hand down my pants. I need to get where I'm 
      going'?" Ivory contends that Americans are slowly
      being conditioned to "just submit" to the feds. "Our
      liberties are being conditioned away," he told the
      Deseret News.
    

I have mixed feelings about that lead-in argument. I agree with it in the
sense that I am painfully aware of the erosion of liberties and rights. I
donate heavily to the ACLU and EFF for that exact reason.

On the other hand, the hypothetical George Washington and Thomas Jefferson
quoted are just about right. How early, exactly, should I leave for my flight
in order to stand up for my rights and still get where I need to go? Even an
Alaskan Representative was barred from her flight. And I, lowly non-lobbyist-
wielding citizen, stand what chance?

